# Prospekte entwerfen



## maxcom (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, und hoffe dass dieser Beitrag hier her passt.

Ich möchte gern selbst ein Prospekt entwerfen und dann drucken, kann mir jemand ein Programm nennen das ich dafür Verwenden kann?

Bitte auch eine kleine Anleitung da ich mich nich besonders auskenne... 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2004)

Das kommt jetzt auf die Komplexität des Prospektes an. Für relativ wenig Geld kann man als Privatmensch Corel Draw kaufen (jedenfalls im Vergleich zu Photoshop, Quark & Co.)., das reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus.

Aber das es ein "Prospekt-Tutorial" gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## maxcom (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort,

ich habe bereits Photoshop auf meinem PC installiert.
Leider kenne ich mich zu wenig damit aus um wirklich damit Arbeiten zu können.

Vieleicht hat jemand eine Lösung für mich um ein Prospekt zu entwerfen...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## novam (5. Juli 2004)

Photoshop wäre natürlich nicht das schlechteste. Es kommt aber auch darauf an, wobei die Schwerpunkte des Projekts liegen. Bei vielen Seiten und damit höherem DTP-Anteil würde ich eher zu einem DTP-Programm raten, bei wenigen Seiten und aufwendiger graphischer Durchgestaltung ist PS wohl eine gute Wahl.

Problem des Nichtauskennens:
Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Sich aufrappeln und in das Programm einarbeiten. Ist auch nicht so schwer, wenn man sich nicht von der Menge an Menüpunkten und Einstellungen abschrecken lässt. Zunächst einfach mit Handbuch und Hilfe durch die Grundlagen ackern, auftauchende Probleme löst das Forum bestimmt gerne (aber erst nach einer Forumssuche!)
Ein einfacher zu bedienendes Programm kaufen, das aber zwangsläufig meist weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## layla (6. Juli 2004)

Xpress was sehr teuer ist oder wenn du bei Adobe bleiben willst Indesign.
Ich hab zb zu Xpress ein kleines Buch gekauft um weiß nicht 12€ oder so und es steht alles wichtige drinnen, wie man Texte Bilder plaziert, Fliestext, Umfluss.
Wenns nur Text mit ein paar Bildern ist musst du nur die Bilder in Photoshop auf die größen bearbeiten. Wenn halt im Prospekt Grafischelemente enthalten sein sollen musst das auch in Ps machen und dann Importieren.


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. Juli 2004)

Tach,

Photoshop bildet zwar in sachen Grafik eine solide Grundlage, reicht aber für den Printbereich nicht aus. Ich verweise nur auf die Typodarstellung, welche bei PS meist ziemlich schlecht ist. Ich persönlich kann dir nur Adobe Indesign empfehlen. Ältere Versionen bekommt man bei eBay schon ziemlich günstig. Von Pagemaker kann ich nur abraten, da es sich dabei um ein reines Satzprogramm mit einem geringen Funktionsumfang handelt.

_keen!


----------



## josDesign (7. Juli 2004)

*@Commander_Keen*

Hallo Commander!

Ich habe eine Zwischenfrage: und zwar...

Wenn man zum Bsp ein 3 seitiges Prospekt erstellt mit jeder Menge Vektorgrafiken usw... ist es dann nicht besser wenn man die Grafiken in Illustrator erstellt und danach in Indesign einfügt? Oder verstehe ich das falsch? Denn direkt in Indesign Objekte erstellen ist schwerer als in Illustrator.

Oder das gleiche Problem "drückt" mich bei QuarkXPress auch das wir seit kurzem in der Firma haben. Grafiken, oder sonstige HIntergründe usw kann man mit Quark nicht erstellen, oder liege ich da falsch?

LieGrü
jos


----------



## lefteris (7. Juli 2004)

Ich erstelle im Jahr ungefaehr 6 - 10 Prospekte mit vielen Fotos und Texten und das ausschliesslich mit dem Corel. Zudem kann ich auf CD alles brennen und dem Drucker  geben, ohne dass ich bei den Druckphasen anwesend sein muesste. Aber auch Corel braucht Einarbeitungszeit.
Lefteris


----------



## layla (7. Juli 2004)

Wennst neben unserm Prof das Wort Corel sagst gibts ne 2 stündige erklärung warum wir mit dem Programm nicht arbeiten sollen. Aber viele Firmen auch Druckerein arbeiten damit, weils billig ist und vielfältig. Kanns selber nicht beurteilen arbeite damit nicht.

@josDesign: Zu deiner Frage. Sicher bearbeitest du zb Fotos für das Prospekt in Photoshop (größe, tonwertkorrektur...), und wenn du zb ein Logo machst in Illustrator importierst du das natürlich. Man kann zwar in Xpress auch ein paar Dinge mit dem Pfad machen aber nicht so wie in Vektorprogrammen, ist ja nicht dafür gedacht.


----------



## Pardon_Me (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab vor einiger Zeit auch einen Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnet...dort findest du auch sicher noch einiges diesbezüglich:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials156615.html


----------



## Comander_Keen (7. Juli 2004)

*@josDesign*

Ich meinte natürlich nicht das man alle Grafikelemente direkt in Indesign erstellen soll. Bei Vektorgrafiken ist, wie du schon sagtest, Illustrator --> Indesign (Datei, Platzieren) die beste Lösung. Nur hat man z.B. bei Pagemaker wirklich nur 10% des Funktionsumfang von Indesign. Wenn man also noch kleine Zusätze, ohne auf andere Programme zurückzugreifen, erstellen will.. sind die Chancen dafür bei Indesign viel Höher. Pagemaker ist wirklich nur ein reines Satzprogramm (und kann auch nicht mehr außer Texte und Bilder platzieren).

_keen!


----------



## tool (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *...Man kann zwar in Xpress auch ein paar Dinge mit dem Pfad machen aber nicht so wie in Vektorprogrammen, ist ja nicht dafür gedacht. *


Mit Quark Polygone zu erstellen ist mit Abstand das Schlimmste was es gibt 
InDesign ist da mit dem Pfadwerkzeug Quark weiterhin weit voraus.


----------

